# Will this 21" work in LLT/EBS?



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

The $469 price for the 21 is the DR motor – which is a 7.5” triple stacked motor, very beefy.

On the IB 21 – T/S are:

Fs: 21 Hz
Qms: 8.08
Qts: 0.67
Qes: 0.73
Mms: 419 g
BL: 15.35
Vas: 372.7 L
SPL: 90.5 1w/1m


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

BTW, Xmax given is 27mm Xmech 40mm


----------

